# Hedgie Drawing!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

A cute drawing I did for a portfolio application this weekend. The assignment was to draw a bicycle in any way. I did it reallly quick but it came out pretty good for the amount of time I had to do it  Unfortunately, I had to send in the original, I had to FOLD it (a big no-no) and I wont get it back  . But I have my badly-taken pictures to remember it by.

I want to give big thank you's to Sarahg, fracturedcircle, 11swedishfish, MissC, and PJM for helping me out and finding me reference pictures. You guys helped me more than you know!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, that's adorable! And you're amazing, the hedgie is so perfect...I'm jealous! Great job!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
Holy ****!
You drew that???
:shock: 
I can't draw stickmen.  
Am I the only person on HHC with ZERO artistic talent??


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

WOW!! I'm super impressed!!! It looks amazing!

It's too bad you didn't get to keep the original, but I'm SO glad you shared it with us!

By the way, the subject is just too cute & funny - a hedgie riding a bike! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW, that is awesome. You are very talented. We have a lot of talented people on here.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

MissC said:


> Am I the only person on HHC with ZERO artistic talent??


Nope, you're not! :lol: My creative side is only allowed to come out with sewing, and I'm not even all that great at that. I don't dare let myself try anything without a pattern and my neighbor (who gives sewing lessons). :?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow! It turned out really great - good job!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

frickin' phenomenal. congratulations on completing it. condolences on having to send it away, never to return.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You've def. got talent!  I draw a mean stickman myself. :lol:


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

nice job. very talented.

I was thinking motor bike so i was expecting a little jacket and helmet along with the bicycle...or maybe i'm just weird. :?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just had an idea! You could totally get t-shirts made with your print & the caption could read...
"Spike on a bike"
:lol: 
I would get one!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> I just had an idea! You could totally get t-shirts made with your print & the caption could read...
> "Spike on a bike"
> :lol:
> I would get one!


I'd take one!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I just had an idea! You could totally get t-shirts made with your print & the caption could read...
> ...


Me too, please!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is SO AWESOME  

I'd get a print to frame and hang on the wall ^_^


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I just had an idea! You could totally get t-shirts made with your print & the caption could read...
> "Spike on a bike"
> :lol:
> I would get one!


PJM - you're hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol: - it's a great idea!

Lpercz - that is one excellent drawing - well done you - you're very talented!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 


PJM said:


> I just had an idea! You could totally get t-shirts made with your print & the caption could read...
> "Spike on a bike"
> :lol:
> I would get one!


Thats actually a really good idea! I should try and do that! I'll get back to you when I figure out how to do that...

Alastrina I was thinking of redrawing it, making it a little different and making prints of it. I can scan it better and everything and I wont be rushed  I like your thinking!



11swedishfish said:


> nice job. very talented.
> 
> I was thinking motor bike so i was expecting a little jacket and helmet along with the bicycle...or maybe i'm just weird. :?


I can try and do that. I'm open to any idea's!  If I had more time I was actually thinking of a motorbike sans helmet (total rebel :twisted: ). But alas, waiting until the last minute never works out the way you think it will...


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> Holy ****!
> You drew that???
> :shock:
> ...


Don't worry! I am a horrible drawer as well. (Is that the correct term?) 
But I did make a clay hedgie and the quills were a PAIN to put in. (I'd post a picture but it is currently not with me)
And AMAZING hedgie drawing Ipercz-A T-shirt or print would be something I would certainly buy


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is an awesome drawing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome drawing and everyone is right, it would make a cool t-shirt


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a fantastic drawing! 
I would also go for a t-shirt! 
I like that the hedgie has little belly rolls.... :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you!  I just went online to see how to turn a sketch into a graphic that I can transfer onto t-shirts


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't know how good the quaility of the shirts would be but VISTAPRINT will make them for a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If you have to re-do the picture, don't change it too much! I think it's perfect the way it is. I must look at it 10 times a day.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Don't know how good the quaility of the shirts would be but VISTAPRINT will make them for a fairly reasonable price.


really?! thats good to know!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats's FANTASTICk!!


----------



## janetessa (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my, such a beautiful drawing  you are very talented
i absolutely love hedgehogs !


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you guys! I made this back in Feb and I have no clue why a school would not automatically accept me with a picture like this. I mean, come on; a hedgie riding a bike? Amazing!

Haha what ever I'm at a great school now. I have also vowed to stick a hedgie in somewhere with every piece I do! I decided this last week so I'll keep you guys posted on Sookie picture thread


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

lpercz said:


> A cute drawing I did for a portfolio application this weekend. The assignment was to draw a bicycle in any way. I did it reallly quick but it came out pretty good for the amount of time I had to do it  Unfortunately, I had to send in the original, I had to FOLD it (a big no-no) and I wont get it back  . But I have my badly-taken pictures to remember it by.
> 
> I want to give big thank you's to Sarahg, fracturedcircle, 11swedishfish, MissC, and PJM for helping me out and finding me reference pictures. You guys helped me more than you know!


 :shock: Thats friggin' amazing! Thats something to be proud of, thats forsure!!


----------

